# Good obedience school in the Minneapolis area



## Turchman (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I am looking for recommendations in the south metro area of Minneapolis/St. Paul. I trained my last dog in the Duluth area, but I am having trouble deciding where to bring Oliver. I want to go through Utility, and possibly agility or Field work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## JLJ (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello- 

I live on the opposite side of the metro area from you (Stillwater) so I am not sure how far you want to go but there is a woman on my side of town who goes by Katie K9's. Her website is Welcome to Katie's K9 Professional Dog Obedience School

I have no experience with her so I am not sure exactly which classes she offers but I have heard that she is UNBELIEVABLE! She does a radio show on 107 fm on Sundays from 4-6. 

I took my pup to Animal Inn in Lake Elmo for kindergarden and they were okay however I did not personally care for the atmosphere. I will be trying this gal for our next session of classes.


----------



## Turchman (Apr 13, 2007)

Hugo is a bit of a haul, but thanks you never know.


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, so I know I just stumbled on this thread 2 mo. too late, but I was wondering if you had found a place for obedience training yet? We have a 6mo. that we take to the K9 Coach in south Minneapolis. They were voted #1 in the twin cities. Maureen is GREAT! We went through puppy kindergarden and are almost finished with obed. 1. 
I hope you found a great place! If not...switch for the next level of obedience.  You can check out their website at The Canine Coach Voted Twin Cities #1 Favorite Dog Trainer, behavior training, group classes in Minneapolis and St. Paul Hope to hear back from you!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Mandyjac said:


> ...The Canine Coach Voted Twin Cities #1 Favorite Dog Trainer, behavior training, group classes in Minneapolis and St. Paul...


I never pay attention to the "Voted #1" brags that companies tout...It is a marketing ploy...
Did you know that business that are "Voted #1" pay a nice chunk of change for the honor of being on the ballot and usually the number of companies on the ballot are strictly controlled?

You are better off to ask around and get personal testimonials...


----------

